# What is a "smoker" ?



## MostlyWater (Jul 15, 2008)

Since the Eggplant on the grill thread, and DH's decision to replace the keeper thatn the skewers rest on, on the gas grill, I looked at the different online sites that were mentioned here, for grilling supplies.

One such item that keeps coming up is a smoker.  We have a gas grill, would we be using somethng like that ?

Thanks !!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 15, 2008)

If you have two separate burners you can turn it into a smoker. A smoker has heat on one side and uses wood or wood chips to create smoke and heat that flows past the meat on the other side (an indirect heat). So you would turn off one burner and put your meat above that, and use the other burner to create the smoke and heat.
I am sure there are better explanations than that one, but it should give you a good idea.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 15, 2008)

Smoker. Isn't that what the bad guys are called in Kevin Costner's epic failure, Waterworld?


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 15, 2008)

Maverick, our grill does have 2 sections.  I'm just not understanding why anyone would turn 1 section off - then how do you cook the food on that side ?


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jul 15, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> Maverick, our grill does have 2 sections. I'm just not understanding why anyone would turn 1 section off - then how do you cook the food on that side ?


 
It will still cook, just slower because the temperature isn't as hot as it is directly over the burner. You need to smoke foods slower anyway, as it does take some time for the flavor of the wood smoke to work its way into the food.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 15, 2008)

"Indirect heat". Long and slow cooking process, great for ribs and many many many other cuts of meat.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 15, 2008)

okay...how about some more concrete examples of what meats and other foods benefit from "smoking" ?  thanks


----------



## redgriller (Jul 15, 2008)

The idea of a smoker is to use indirect heat that generates smoke. The heat, such as charcoal, hardwood, gas, or a combination, is offset and away from the food. In some rigs it is in a separate firebox off to the side. In a water smoker, it is located at the bottom of a tall unit with a water pan in between the heat and the food. 

When smoking, you use a temperature of around 225 degrees for a long period of time. This low and slow cook time allows tougher cuts of meat to break down and become tender. Good examples are a Boston Butt roast, Picnic Shoulder, Pork Spare Ribs, Beef Brisket, Beef Spare Ribs, or any other cheap and tough cut of meat that you want to make flavorful and tender.

There are other meats that are not tough that benefit from smoking due to the additional flavor such as Beer Can Chicken, Pork Chops, Cornish Hens, Meatloaf, Salmon, and many others.

You can accomplish the same tenderizing aspect of low and slow cooking in your oven. Simply set the oven to 225 degrees and put your meat in a covered roasting pan, aluminum foil, or directly on the rack over a drip pan. The only difference in using the oven is you don’t get the smoke flavor from burning wood. 

You can also use a regular gas grill or a large kettle style grill for smoking. You just keep the heat on one side of the grill by banking the coals to the side or only turning on one burner, and then put your meat on the other side. You can put a drip pan under the meat and add wood either directly or in a firebox or aluminum foil to the heat source.


----------



## Jammero (Jul 15, 2008)

Exellent explanation redgriller.
MostlyWater, when you are using charcoal to "smoke" meat just get whatever wood you want to use for the smokey flavor and soak it in water for a few hours. Let the excess water drain from the wood as you work with the coals. When the coals are the way you want them simply place the wood on the coals. The coals will furnish the heat and the moist wood will furnish the smoke.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 15, 2008)

Since you have a gas grill you fill an aluminum packet with 3 or 4 chunks of Hickory (can be bought at Lowe's or sometimes at grocery stores too) that have been soaked in water for about 30 minutes.  Place the wood in an aluminum "packet" and poke holes in the top.  Place this packet on the side of the grill that is lit.  Eventually the wood will heat up and start smoking.  I place it directly on the flame.  

Place your meat on the other side - a Boston Butt, for example.  You want to maintain a temp of 225 - 250 at all times.  You want the temp of the Boston Butt to reach 190 at least, no less.  If you get it to 200 it is better still.  The pork will then be extremely tender and pullable - where the term "pulled pork" comes from.  Just olive oil, salt, and pepper are enough seasoning.  You can also spritz the meat occasionally with a mixture of apple juice and cider vinegar.  Every hour or so is just fine.  Just remember that every time you open the cover smoke releases and you loose heat.

Once the chunks stop smoking you don't need to add more - too much smoke gives a very bitter flavor.  

Now, from start to finish it could take 8 - 12 hours depending on the size of the Boston Butt.  I have never timed it - I only go by final temperature.  I always allow 12 hours (for eating purposes).  If it gets done sooner that is just fine.  ALWAYS allow the meat to rest for about 30 minutes.  DO NOT cut into it befrore then.  You want the juices to redistribute back into the meat.

You can now look for BBQ Sauce recipes - there are plenty here.


----------



## love2"Q" (Jul 15, 2008)

Lots of well said comments ...


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 15, 2008)

it does sound interesting but i'm not sure it's for us.  dd only eats dogs from the grill.


----------



## love2"Q" (Jul 15, 2008)

Mostlywater .. it takes a good bit of time and patience to smoke food ...
but it pays off .. 
if you are mostly a hot dog and memorial day type cooker ..
probably not for you ..


----------



## roadfix (Jul 15, 2008)

I definitely do have the patience but do not have the time for smoking.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 15, 2008)

we bbq every sunday in the good weather but are limited to veggie kabos and dogs & burgers or chicken.  most of my family doesn't eat red meat.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jul 16, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> we bbq every sunday in the good weather but are limited to veggie kabos and dogs & burgers or chicken. most of my family doesn't eat red meat.


 
You can smoke chicken just fine. If it's individual pieces it shouldn't take that long.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 16, 2008)

BowlingShirt, do you think smoked chicken is drasticlaly better than grilled ?


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jul 16, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> BowlingShirt, do you think smoked chicken is drasticlaly better than grilled ?


 
No, but it is different.  In the same way roasted chicken is different than fried chicken.  Just a matter of preference.


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 16, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> BowlingShirt, do you think smoked chicken is drasticlaly better than grilled ?


 I think smoked anything is very very good. Especially chicken, of which I tend to only eat the "dark" meat otherwise (no, I'm not six, I just never acquired the taste for un-smoked or un-marinated white meat!). I also prefer to eat pork only when smoked.

It occurs to me that while the posts here are very thorough, no one describes the flavor. It is very literally a _smoky_ flavor. Not smoke like chimney smoke but rather that smoke smell that wafts into your windows when the neighbors grill out. Generically speaking, anything in the store labeled as being "hickory" flavored has a _smoked_ flavor. Think of it as giving your meats and vegetables a Bacony flavor. Bacon is usually hickory-wood smoked (I like it apple-wood smoked best). Also, sausages are almost always made with smoked meat. And those hotdogs you like so much are smoked too! So it stands to reason... if you like hot dogs, you'll LOVE smoked meat!

Smoking adds a depth of character that simply can't be beat. I encourage you to try it. Use Kitchenelf's explanation with the foil packet and keep the lid closed!

Happy smoking!


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 16, 2008)

keping the lid closed  means we can't cook other food at the same time; other food that's not being smoked ?


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 16, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> keping the lid closed means we can't cook other food at the same time; other food that's not being smoked ?


 
You can cook other things, but you'l need to keep the lid closed as much as possible.  Usually, people have the smoker ..er...smoking, and use a seperate grill for dogs/burgers, etc.

A smoker really is just an oven that uses charchoal or wood as the source of heat.  It would be difficult to roast a chicken in your oven with the door open.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 16, 2008)

the idea intrigues me, i'm just thinking it  might be too much trouble for dh.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jul 16, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> keping the lid closed means we can't cook other food at the same time; other food that's not being smoked ?


 
Sometimes I'll do both at once...whatever I want to smoke sits away from the heat, and whatever I want to grill sits directly over the coals.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 16, 2008)

Here's what I do when I smoke on my grill and then want to make other things.  Whatever I smoke usually has to rest and I let things rest for about 30 minutes.  During this time I can cook my other sides i.e., halves of romaine, vegetables, etc.  These foods will not have a very smokey flavor at all because the smoke will have been "all used up" so to speak.  If you want to place some chicken or dogs on the grill you can even do that a bit before your smoked food is done.  Just place on the other side where the burners are on.  I usually close the lid on these things anyway so you'll still be finishing your smoked food at the same time.

It's really not that much work.  You just have to be there.  It requires nothing but time on your part.


----------



## JohnL (Jul 16, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> the idea intrigues me, i'm just thinking it might be too much trouble for dh.


 
Hi MW,
It's really not that much trouble, it just takes time.
If you're really interested, you can purchase an inexpensive water smoker. (just to get your feet wet) and try smoking chicken or pork shoulder. Both are inexpensive and are good choices for learning.


----------



## redgriller (Jul 16, 2008)

Part of smoking that hasn’t been mentioned yet is the challenge of it. The “Can I Do It” part. A basic test of a good smoker is a beef brisket. If you can turn one of those out then you have your medal of honor. The flavor is great, the texture is phenomenal, but there comes a bit of pride and a sort of “badge” with being able to smoke a tough cut of meat for many hours and then shred it for a very tasty meal. 

On the 4th of July a couple of weeks ago, I smoked a picnic shoulder. Off the cuff I figured on 8-10 hours of smoke time. Turns out, that monster took 14 hours! I was looking for a temp of 190 to 195 before I pulled it from the smoker. In about 6 or so hours, it hit 160 and then stuck. Absolutely stuck and hung there for another 4 hours. It was at this point that the collagen was breaking down internally making for pullable meat. Also, the bone was still in, so the bone had to heat up as well which took a considerable amount of time. 

After 14 hours on, it came off and was wrapped in foil and deposited into an insulated cooler to rest. I had planned to rest it for 30 minutes, but ended up falling asleep on the couch (it was after midnight). After 2 hours of resting, I went to pulling it, and the meat near the bone was still too hot to hold easily in your hand. But, it all pulled so easily with just my fingers that I was very pleased and a bit proud. 

I use a Weber water smoker, and I love it. It is a 3 piece unit with fire box on the bottom, cooking chamber in the middle, and a lid on top. I’ve found that I can load the fire box full, light it, then close the vents and it will run 4-5 hours at a perfect 225-235 with no fuss what so ever. Every hour or so, I check the temp and add wood. If the temp drops a bit low, I simply open the vents to fan the coals and it climbs right back to 225 and the vents get closed again. It’s really a very simple process, but a bit of time is required. For this 14 hour smoke, I actually had to pull the cook chamber off the firebox after about 9 hours and dump the ash. Then I added a fresh batch of coals and it ran till the shoulder was done. 

It made a LOT of meat, but none went to waste. We even put some into a pot of beans and it made for some of the best beans I’ve ever had. Smoking is great. It takes time, but it is worth it, both in pride and taste.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 17, 2008)

Being that DH usually makes stuff that requires a few minutes on the grill, if I told him that something took 14 hours, he would never go for it!


----------



## SikPilot (Jul 17, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> Being that DH usually makes stuff that requires a few minutes on the grill, if I told him that something took 14 hours, he would never go for it!


 

He would if he could invite a bunch of guys over to sit around, drink beer, smoke cigars and play with fire for 14 hours!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnL (Jul 17, 2008)

SikPilot said:


> He would if he could invite a bunch of guys over to sit around, drink beer, fart, smoke cigars and play with fire for 14 hours!!!!!!!!!!


 
Count me in!


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 17, 2008)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## roadfix (Jul 17, 2008)

SikPilot said:


> He would if he could invite a bunch of guys over to sit around, drink beer, smoke cigars and play with fire for 14 hours!!!!!!!!!!



I could see myself doing that if it ever becomes a hobby of mine.


----------



## Wart (Jul 17, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> Being that DH usually makes stuff that requires a few minutes on the grill, if I told him that something took 14 hours, he would never go for it!



14 hours was just an example of the work some people will put into their Eats. I've gotten acceptable (!) results in 2~3 hours, depending on the meat.

Since you have propane extended cooking time couldn't be easier. After making sure the bottle has enough gas its pretty much a set and forget type deal. Every so often you just throw on another foil pack of chip/chunk.

I do direct smoking over charcoal, the fire needs tended every 20~30 minutes so the dieing coals ignite the fresh lump, and the chunks of Hickory (ie) tend to spring to flame.

I ask myself why I do this to myself, then I start eating and my question is answered.


----------



## SikPilot (Jul 17, 2008)

Last week's smoke:

A pork loin stuffed with crushed garlic, extra virgin olive oil, prosciutto, fresh cut basil, mozzarella cheese, Gorgonzola cheese, salt & fresh cracked pepper, cherry chipolte rub, then the whole loin was wrapped in bacon and smoked for 3 hours over hickory and cherry wood.

We drank beer and made Pina Coladas during the cook.

That's why I have a smoker.


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 17, 2008)

SikPilot said:


> Last week's smoke:
> 
> A pork loin stuffed with crushed garlic, extra virgin olive oil, prosciutto, fresh cut basil, mozzarella cheese, Gorgonzola cheese, salt & fresh cracked pepper, cherry chipolte rub, then the whole loin was wrapped in bacon and smoked for 3 hours over hickory and cherry wood.
> 
> ...


 
Oh YUM!! Would that recipe work well in the oven?? Or would I lose some important flavors?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 17, 2008)

Ok, lots of questions, so I'm going to try and give you a comprehensive treatment of smoking foods.

First, smoking techniques can be used to enhance the flavor of meats, veggies, fish, and fruit.  Each wood produces a slightly different flavor.  The smoky flavor is caused by a deposition of smoke particles on any food.  Those particles contain oils that distribute themselves over time into the food being smoked.

Smoke, in and of itself is normaly a bitter, pungeant flavor.  But when it is applied in the right quantity, it loses its bitterness and belnds with the natural food flavors.  It is usually combined with other flavors either during the cooking time, or by the application of finishing sauces or gravies.

When smoking meats, there are basically two types of smoking; hot and cold.  Hot smoking is a technique where heat from the fire that produces the smoke also cooks the meat.  This is the method used for foods like pork chops, beef brisket, Boston Butt, ribs, etc.  The smoke penetrates the surface of the meat, staining it pink.  This is called a "smoke ring" and is an indication that sufficient smoke oils have penetrated the meat to impart good flavor.

Cold smoking is a technique to infuse smoke flavor into cured meats such as country ham, bacon, many sausages, etc.  The smoke fills the environment where the meat is kept, and has a low enough temperature that the meat remains raw.  This is a technique that is used for foods like smoked salmon (which is eaten uncooked in many places), bacon, jerky (a dried, not cooked product), etc.

Fruits and veggies are hot-smoked.

Cold smoking is not usually done by home cooks as it can produce potentially dangerous pathogens in foods if not done properly. 

You can hot-smoke in a variety of ways.  Personally, I don't have a smoker, but achieve very good results on my Webber Kettle charcoal grill.  I can get the indirect heat by seperating the charcoal into to piles, on opoosite sides of the grill, and laying soaked wood directly on top of the burning coals.  The meat, or food to be smoked is placed in the middle, where no charcoal is under them.  The wood protects the meat from intense infr-red radiation, and thus keeps the meat from scorching.  Also, I control the temperture by adjusting the air vents.  The less air I allow in, the less heat is produced.

Also, there are a few ways to decrease the time to get great smoked flavor.  As was stated, smoking in the traditional way requires several hours of time, and a constant watching of the fire and wood.  To decrease the required time, you can place tough meats in a pressure cooker to cook the meat, and then place it in a smoker to give it the smokey flavor you desire.  I did this recently with pulled pork made from a Boston butt and it came out great.  Everyone thought it had been cooked low & slow for hours.  It cooked in a slow cooker, set on low, overnight whle I slept.  Very little work for me.  I then pulled the pork into shreds and put it into my heaviest cast iron pan and placed that on the grill, along with apple wood chunks.  I stirred the meat after thirty minutes, and let it smoke for thirty more.

When smoking meats, it is important to ballance flavors.  The end product must be a ballance between smokey, salty, and sweet flavors.  Often times, a piece of meat in brined, marinated, or rubbed with a blend of sugars, spices, salt and herbs.  In addition, many smokers use a "mop" to flavor the meat.  This consists of a flavor mixture of water, salt, sugars, and herbs/spices that are brushed onto the meat periodically as it cooks.

You can also purchace indoor smokers, which are long, rectangular pans that have a lower and higher surface, with a tight fitting lid.  The lower chaber is filled with either small wood chips or herbs.  The upper chamber is where the food sits.  Smoke from the bottom surounds the food and is held in the pan by the lid.

As for flavor, you just have to try different woods.  I like fruit woods for pork, fruit woods, mesquite, maple, and birch for beef and poultry.  I use hickory or cedar for fish.  There are many other woods that are available, depending on your location.  Some of these are walnut, pecan, peach, cherry, and alder.

I hope this gives you some insight into the world of smoking foods.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## roadfix (Jul 17, 2008)

^^^  thanks for that explanation.  Learned something new about the smoked salmon I love eating raw.


----------



## SikPilot (Jul 17, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> Oh YUM!! Would that recipe work well in the oven?? Or would I lose some important flavors?


 
It will work fine in the oven. About 1.5 hours at 250 degrees, but since it's pork your best bet is to stick a thermometer probe in it to measure the temp and pull it out of the oven at 145 degrees, let it sit for 10 minutes then slice.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 17, 2008)

our propane tank weighs a ton.  i'm pretty nervous about getting it refilled as we don't drive.  i'm not sure an extended cooking sesion would be wise for us.

although if i were invited somehwere, hint hint, and fed smoked food, i wouldn't say no ...........


----------



## SikPilot (Jul 17, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> our propane tank weighs a ton. i'm pretty nervous about getting it refilled as we don't drive. i'm not sure an extended cooking sesion would be wise for us.
> 
> although if i were invited somehwere, hint hint, and fed smoked food, i wouldn't say no ...........


 

Where do you live?


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jul 17, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> although if i were invited somehwere, hint hint, and fed smoked food, i wouldn't say no ...........


 
No BBQ restaurants where you live ???


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm in NYC.  I assume there ARE bbq places but I don;t know of any (that are Kosher).  anyway, I'm not a big fan of eating out.  I haven't been to a restaurant or gotten take out food for years and years!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 17, 2008)

MostlyWater - I smoked some bone-in country style ribs in 4 hours.  There are other cuts of meat that don't take as long as a Boston butt or a brisket...ribs being the most popular IMHO


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 17, 2008)

i read dh the thread.  he wants to try it!!!!  yay !!!


----------



## GB (Jul 17, 2008)

MostlyWater, being that you keep kosher and this is your first attempt at smoking meats I would recommend smoking a chicken. It will be the quickest cooking kosher meat that you could do I would think.


----------



## redgriller (Jul 17, 2008)

You can smoke a whole chicken or cornish hen in about 2 hours. Baby Back ribs in about 3 hours (or less). Spare Ribs in about 4 hours. Chicken pieces in about 1.5 hours. The smaller the meat, the less time it takes on the smoker.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 17, 2008)

we are gonna look around at what is sold for smoking, maybe at bed bath beyond, like someone here suggested.  he's keen on the open pot thing for veggies, too, as our kabob keeper is peeling.  

thank you for your suggestion to start with chicken, that sounds safe.


----------



## Grillncook (Jul 19, 2008)

Don't worry about replacing the kebob keeper, they just are in the way most of the time any way. Just lay your kebabs on the grill, it works, trust me. Before you go whole hog into smoking, you'll need some wood chips. Decide whatever type of wood you want, apple or alder work well with chicken. Purchase some wood chips, not chunks, chunks are much larger. Take some aluminum foil and make a pouch to put the chips, that you have soaked in water, after the water soaked chips are in the pouch, take a fork and make several punctures in both sides of the pouch, lay the pouch on the grill over the burner. As the pouch heats it will generate smoke, but should not catch fire, if it does catch fire  turn the fire down, and squirt a bit of water on the pouch to extinguish the fire and continue.

This method should limit your expense to just the chips, so if you don't like smoked meat all you have spent is a few bucks on the chips. If you like smoked meats, the sky is the limit anywhere from the pouch method to custom built BBQ pits that cost thousands.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 19, 2008)

*What is a "smoker" ? *

*An outdoor cooking appliance made from sheet metal (the inexpensive ones) or heavy guage steel 1/4" or more.(the more expensive ones) Most are designed to cook horizontally by indirect heat, where the meat and  fire are separate from each other. They can be fired by wood coals/charcoal, gas, and even electric. IMO the ones fired by wood coals/charcoal will give superior results. Prices can range from $50 to over $50,000. There are a few that cook vertically....the cooking surface is directly over the heat source, but with a water pan in between to act as a heat sink to help control temperatures at the cooking surface. With a $250 budget I would recommend one of the latter types. Specifically the WSM (Weber Smokey Mountain) model. It is one of the new generation of water pan cookers that has the added advantage of bottom vents to help control the fire, which is a must for good BBQ. You should be able to find one in the $200 + or - range. With time and practice you should be able to produce very good BBQ.*

*Have Fun!!*


----------

